# Skiing in Cyprus??



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have just read in an old tour book for Cyprus that during the winter month's it is possible to ski in the troodos mountains. Is this still the case as this tour guide is quite old and if yes has anybody tried it, is it a good set up, value for money etc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't say whether it is good value for money or not but I can certainly assure you it is still very much possible.
There is rarely any snow before Christmas and it can be February before it is deep enough for good skiing but during Feruary and March the ski slopes are very busy.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

theo79 said:


> I have just read in an old tour book for Cyprus that during the winter month's it is possible to ski in the troodos mountains. Is this still the case as this tour guide is quite old and if yes has anybody tried it, is it a good set up, value for money etc


Here is a link to the ski slope web cam.

Ski Cyprus web cam | SkiCyprus.com


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank's guy's my wife loves skiing this will make her a very happy lady!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would recommend not attempting to go skiing at the weekends. There are so many Cypriots and also Asian housemaids there on that traffic comes to a total standstill at times.
During the week it is much quieter both on the roads and the ski slopes.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

thank's we'll keep that in mind, the only problem is i'm sure she's going to try and drag me up there!!


----------



## Anna-bel (Jun 17, 2012)

theo79 said:


> thank's we'll keep that in mind, the only problem is i'm sure she's going to try and drag me up there!!


You need to be realistic in your expectations, though (when you actually go up to the mountains hoping to see snow).. Every year generally shows a tendency to less snow in the mountains; I personally love when it snows in Troodos, and do not miss Any opportunity to take pictures of the "winter wonderland" scenes - however, I am often disappointed, and there are some years when I have practically no pictures at all!! Very often, even if in the night it is snowing the next day's sun starts melting the snow very quickly, and hordes of visitors' cars create horrible grey slush in Troodos / Olympus area.. The actual mini-ski slope looks pathetic, I would not consider it - ever - but that's all there is in Cyprus! If your wife (and you) want to ski for more than 5 days a year, go to the Alps or Pyrenees in winter - that's what I try to do.. P.S. In my experience, it has to be around 12 C on the sea-level (Paphos or Limassol) and raining for it to be actually snowing in the mountains (January-February usually) .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Last winter the snow was very very deep in Troodos and the ski slopes were very busy for many weeks.
There have been a few winters where it has been disappointing but most years there is enough decent snow for skiing for at least a month. We often go up and watch the skiers( too old to give a try ourselves as broken bones would take too long to knit)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

On the link above there is a provision to select previous dates just underneath the picture, I've tried a couple and they seem to work.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> On the link above there is a provision to select previous dates just underneath the picture, I've tried a couple and they seem to work.


Which link?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Keep up Veronica. 



Pam n Dave said:


> Here is a link to the ski slope web cam.
> 
> Ski Cyprus web cam | SkiCyprus.com


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anna-bel said:


> You need to be realistic in your expectations, though (when you actually go up to the mountains hoping to see snow).. Every year generally shows a tendency to less snow in the mountains; I personally love when it snows in Troodos, and do not miss Any opportunity to take pictures of the "winter wonderland" scenes - however, I am often disappointed, and there are some years when I have practically no pictures at all!! Very often, even if in the night it is snowing the next day's sun starts melting the snow very quickly, and hordes of visitors' cars create horrible grey slush in Troodos / Olympus area.. The actual mini-ski slope looks pathetic, I would not consider it - ever - but that's all there is in Cyprus! If your wife (and you) want to ski for more than 5 days a year, go to the Alps or Pyrenees in winter - that's what I try to do.. P.S. In my experience, it has to be around 12 C on the sea-level (Paphos or Limassol) and raining for it to be actually snowing in the mountains (January-February usually) .


thank's my wife ski's france and italy most winter's I'm just hoping I can persuade her to give it a miss this winter and maybe the next few lol, as far as I'm concerned I've seen enough snow in my life it's sunshine I need :clap2::clap2:


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

That link seem's to show a little snow too


----------

